# Culturebloom Mask



## SonRisa (Feb 11, 2006)

This is the mask I did on my coworker Reinee at Update. It was good practice for before I attempt to do my own for our event. It would have been 5000x better if I owned a 209 or 211 brush. I did it with a 266 which proved to be problematic. Then I went over everything with my 210 which fixed it a little, but having a 209 or 211 would have made it much easier and more polished looking. This took a little under an hour . . .And I lost my 210 @ update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















On the left eye is rich ground liner, overgrown on the lid, botanical in the crease and spring up on the browbone. Violet Underground as lower liner. blossoming blush on that cheek. liquid studio fix/loose blot powder and studio touch up stick for concealer. The flower has botanical on the lid, and is outlined with rich ground and dip down. The petals are a combo of coral pro, orange and love bud eyeshadow with a touch of lavendar sky. Outer green is overgrown and velvet moss. Lips are sublime culture, smoothberry, culturebloom lipstick, hot poppy lipstick, love bud eyeshadow and petal pusher lustreglass.


----------



## hazelinsight (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful. i love it alot!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2006)

That's amazing! I would never be able to do something like that. Your coworker is adorable.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 11, 2006)

that's awesome!!! let us know what you used, is that overgrown and richground on the right eye?


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 11, 2006)

That looks amazing-no surprise! I can't wait to see what you do on yourself when you have all the tools you need.


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_that's awesome!!! let us know what you used, is that overgrown and richground on the right eye?_

 

on the left eye is rich ground, overgrown, botanical in the crease and spring up on the browbone. blossoming blush on that cheek. liquid studio fix/loose blot powder and studio touch up stick for concealer. The flower has botanical on the lid, and is outlined with rich ground and dip down. The petals are a combo of coral pro, orange and love bud eyeshadow. outer green is overgrown and velvet moss. Lips are sublime culture, smoothberry, culturebloom lipstick, hot poppy lipstick, love bud eyeshadow and petal pusher lustreglass.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks so much, you're a doll!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 11, 2006)

that looks awesome!  wow you have so much patience, I think I'd start crying if I had to do a make up job for over an hour.


----------



## stefunnie (Feb 11, 2006)

thats so amazing...


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 11, 2006)

pretty! i was thinking of doing something like that for the event.


----------



## MacLover (Feb 11, 2006)

Whoa!  That's Beautiful!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 11, 2006)

this is lovely!! it really looks great


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Feb 11, 2006)

that is off the chain!!!!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 11, 2006)

wow i can't believe how good that looks


lol i would never do such a good job my first try u ooze talent


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 11, 2006)

ooh i love it!  It's so springy.  I'm going to copy her left eye for an everyday kind of thing.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clayzgurl04* 
_that is off the chain!!!!_

 
My Sentiments Exactly! This Is Smoking Hot Like Fire!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 11, 2006)

thats pretty neat! gotta have some good hands to do that.


----------



## angelwings (Feb 11, 2006)

I think you did a excellent job


----------



## MelodyKat (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't wait to do that one or the other mask for our even. I am going to do one each day!!!!


----------



## angela (Feb 11, 2006)

hey that's Rei! She used to be in the band Sunday groove with my cousin and (Carlen)!! haha im sure you knew that already.. geez small world! anyway- good work Risa! I can't wait to see your mask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, if you dont mind me linking this from your previous 'avant garde' post, what did you use to outline your madame B mask and did you use a base before filling the mask in w/ eyeshadows? thanks girl


----------



## noteventherain (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, that looks great Risa!

I love how the lines of the petals are soft, not harsh. . .and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the green surrounding the flower, how it just kinda _glows_ out.  

On the left eye, what brush did you use for Botanical in the crease?  was it the #224? #222?


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 12, 2006)

this looks beautiiful mamas..i wish u were in NYC lol ..i saw the collection today can u say im like buying it all!


----------



## Isis (Feb 12, 2006)

Thats so pretty! And I LOVE Overgrown with Rich Ground, maybe I will buy that e.s now


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 12, 2006)

you are way too creative girl. it is honestly stunning


----------



## brandi (Feb 12, 2006)

holy shit! that looks soo goood! excuse my language! hahaha but i'm so J you have major skills!


----------



## user3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok woman that is beyond beautiful! Amazing work...Amazing!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 
_I can't wait to do that one or the other mask for our even. I am going to do one each day!!!!_

 
Ah yes, I'm gonna do my own mask - with flowers of course, but not this one. We *had* to do something from the update book, so I chose this one, but mine will be different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When you do yours, be sure to post pictures!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_hey that's Rei! She used to be in the band Sunday groove with my cousin and (Carlen)!! haha im sure you knew that already.. geez small world! anyway- good work Risa! I can't wait to see your mask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, if you dont mind me linking this from your previous 'avant garde' post, what did you use to outline your madame B mask and did you use a base before filling the mask in w/ eyeshadows? thanks girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Yep!!!!! Carlen and I were actually hired together - on the same day and everything. And then Reinee came along a few months later. <3 those chicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes, it's a VERY small world. Another girl on here - Stacey, lives in San Diego but her cousin, Maycher works at my counter. Weird . . . lol

I don't mind you linking it, I pay for bandwidth (though this doesn't mean I want people linking my sh!t on other sites!!!!!! grrr - to anyone who might read this . . .) I outlined my mask with Smolder and Blacktrack. I then blended the smolder inside the wings so it would create a shadow.


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_wow, that looks great Risa!

I love how the lines of the petals are soft, not harsh. . .and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the green surrounding the flower, how it just kinda glows out.  

On the left eye, what brush did you use for Botanical in the crease?  was it the #224? #222?_

 
Thanks hun! I used the 222 by itself for once lol


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 12, 2006)

cute! i like the detail in the flower.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 12, 2006)

very pretty. love the lips


----------



## 2_pink (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey, i noticed that you used Liquid Studio Fix, just wanted to know how you like it?? Im real interested in it...

Great job btw risa, very pretty =)


----------



## KJam (Feb 12, 2006)

very pretty and artistic


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 12, 2006)

WOW! That's all I can say, your talent is so incredible and inspiring. Wow is really all I can say...


----------



## veilchen (Feb 12, 2006)

Gosh, that's soooo beautiful!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 12, 2006)

That looks great.


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Feb 12, 2006)

Amazing!!


----------



## user23 (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow ... 

that's so incredibly beautiful - you're so talented.


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 12, 2006)

Doing makeup on my peers was my favorite part of Update...I miss those days... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....fabulous job!


----------



## user4 (Feb 13, 2006)

this looks awsome... i really love the lips!!! the detailing on the flower looks amazing too... 266 brush or not u did an awsome job!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 13, 2006)

Sigh, that is soooo amazing.  I am happy to be in the Bay Area, cause girl, I am so calling you to do my makeup.  Yay!


----------



## inesma (Feb 13, 2006)

Just one word, AMAZING !!


----------



## Renee73 (Feb 13, 2006)

you have amazing talent.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 13, 2006)

I *love* seeing stuff like that! Awesome!


----------



## devin (Feb 14, 2006)

wow your artistry skills are amaaaaazing! i love it that looks beautiful!


----------



## lianna (Feb 14, 2006)

That is just so amazing...now you make me want to get every single thing you used on her! Well done


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 14, 2006)

Risa that looks so purty.


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 17, 2006)

o man, someone did the Bare Trance mask on me at update and it was....only so so


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 9, 2006)

that looks so pretty


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 9, 2006)

you are a GODDESS!!! your makeup is always fantastic. when i come back to SF, i'm totally going to stop by and see you!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 9, 2006)

wow thats very beautiful!


----------



## kattpl (Mar 9, 2006)

LOVE IT!!! Great job!!!

Kath


----------



## londonfan (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow! You are such a pretty flowergirl! I wish I had the creativity to make such a work of art!


----------



## angelcakes21 (Mar 14, 2006)

love it! wish i could get away wearing something like that in everyday life....


----------

